# Looking for Lake and Cabin to spend a weekend



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about taking my wife and 6 year old son camping and fishing somewhere but have no idea where to take them. Not much of a freshwater fisherman so I'm looking for help. 

Any reccomendations on a place within 3 hours of Pensacola with a nice Cabin and a lake with plenty of Bream and Bass? Also need somewhere that will rent us a boat to take out on the lake for a weekend...Looking for something nice....Thanks!:thumbsup: Looking at going sometime in October if Bass and Bream fishing is still good then?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure of any place that rents boats but I do know of places with cabins. Check laketalquinlodge.com . I have stayed with them and they are great people but do not have boats to rent. If you could get a loaner for the weekend they would be the place to go


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lake Talquin is an excellent recommendation. The lake is known for good fishing. I would give the lodge a call and tell them what you are looking for. It's about 2.5 hours from Pensacola. Talquin is well known for bass and crappie. A lot of people night fish there from pontoon boats rigged just for crappie. October should be just fine for fishing. The reports coming out of Talquin this summer have been excellent. When the crappie are hitting at night you can see many lights scattered all over the lake. 

I have a week trip planned for late Sept or early Oct for Talquin and Jackson. At Talquin I usually launch at Coe's Landing and head to more or less protected water in the Ochlockonee River area since I have just a little 14 ft jon boat. It's been about 3 or 4 years since I have fished there so sure looking forward to the trip.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

The Official Holley-King Lakes Resort Website - Accommodations


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

fwbdave said:


> The Official Holley-King Lakes Resort Website - Accommodations


I was thinking of that one too:thumbsup:. Im just not sure if they have boats. 
I used to live almost straight across the lake from them and I surely miss that place. Fishing was great and nothing beats getting in some fishing in the mornings before going to work.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

headin over there on thursday


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is it still closed the public? I know when I was living there you couldnt get in unless you were a resident or registered at the campground. I hate to pay to camp in a place thats only 30 minutes from the house just to float a boat in the lake. I dont even own a tent or camper.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I live in DeFuniak and so far as I know the campground is private and for members only. I believe they do have cabins for rent. With the economic times being what they are there may be new rules. It would be a good idea to call first and see about availability.


----------

